# Never Trust fleeting acquaintance!



## MissPout (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay i'm very very angry! I live on a campground with my parents in a small cottage. We wanted to build a second one for me, because now i sleep in the living room. It's small here and everybody helps each other. Very friendly here. My dad worked hard 12 hours per day...outside in december! Rain, storm, snow, frost - he was outside for 12 hours! To get the money for the cottage. I cant work at this time and this sucks a lot. Now...there was a new guy. He came over and told us he is a building contractor and can get the building materials 30% cheaper for us. Okay we knew him a few month now and we all know money dont grow on trees. We gave him the money and he told us he placed an order for us and we get it all. We should got it last week! He don't answer his phone, he's not in his cottage. No we don't have the money to buy new stuff. We talked to a few neighbors and they told us they gave him money too and never got anything! We asked the hirer if he have another phone number or his adress. He gave us the adress and we looked it up in the phone book. Well...we called the number ...It was a specialty shop for sports. We asked him if he know this guy and he told us he got a lot of calls from people who want to call this guy. They are searching for him. And he wants to know where he is too! Isn't that awesome? Gosh i'm so pissed and hopeless!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 28, 2008)

that's terrible! I'm so sorry you had to go through that! hopefully you will hear something back, you should definately contact the police, he is, after all, a criminal!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear...






That's why there's only a few people I trust.

If I gave someone money like that, I'd be with him when he actually placed the order, so I know where he ordered from... how much it actually was, and get an order number if there were any problems.

This happened to my aunt, she gave a home fix it guy (whatever you call them..lol) $7,000 to re-do a bathroom in her house, and now it's a year later, and he won't answer her calls and is nowhere to be found.

Just to be safe... I try to give people the benefit of the doubt, but lately it's impossible. I never trust someone I don't know well.

Again, I'm sorry it happened to you, I hope you somehow get your money back.


----------



## econ34 (Jan 28, 2008)

aww bummer



people are so stupid, it's too bad that trustworthy people are so hard to find. i hope they find him and smack him around!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry, That really does sucks!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 29, 2008)

Your story is very touching. I'm sorry this A-H took advantage of your family and other hard working folks.


----------



## colormeup (Jan 29, 2008)

terrible, just terrible



call the cops and give them any info you have on him.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww. I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## MissPout (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the answers. We contact the police in the next days. My dad cried yesterday because he's so mad about this guy and cant do anything to get his money back . A neighbour told us the police is knowing this guy and it wasnt the first time he had trouble with the police. If i see this damned guy i'll kick his ass!


----------



## Annia (Jan 29, 2008)

Next time, investigate more before giving your money away. You will also need some kind of contract for legal purposes or proof.

Sorry this happened to you, and I hope you get this resolved.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry this happened! As others have said, go to the police!!


----------



## Anthea (Feb 1, 2008)

Im sorry this happened to you, I hope you get your money back.


----------



## missmelaniem (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats horrible. So sorry you had to go through this.

I hope he gets caught. He is still doing this to other people for sure.


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 1, 2008)

It's too bad that you had to learn the hard way about asking for references and doing more of a background check. It's really sad that we can't trust people anymore.

I hope that he gets what he has coming to him.


----------



## MissPout (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay a little update!

We visited the Poilice department today and we reported an offence to the police. We got the adress from this Guy's Wife from our hirer and we visit this adress tonight and check if he's there. We called his old employer and gave him the reference number we got from the police. The employer told us that he get a few calls everyday from people who are searching for this guy. And this for around 2 and a half years now! He told every neighbor here that he's paying for his lot and the lot of his son in law. He had a receipt for this. We told it our hirer and she told us that he never ever paid for anything here! So this receipt was a fake! What the hell is wrong with this guy? I think he's a professional cheater! I'm so mad! He sat on our couch and drank our coffee! ARGH!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 12, 2008)

it's really frustrating. i hope he'll be caught and finally pay for his fraud.


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 12, 2008)

I feel so bad for you. I can tell you that even if the police do catch up to him there is very little chance you will ever see any of your money. In fact, if he doesn't have a previous record, he will most likely not even spend any time in jail.


----------



## Kerrie s (Feb 12, 2008)

Now that you have filed with the police, have you filed a small claims on this fellow, if you do, and take it to court, usually if the amount is small you do not need a lawyer. Then if you get a judgement you can use it to garnishee his wages if he has a job or place a lien against his property or car if he has one. If there are enough of you who have been taken by him, it may be worth it to get together. Hopefully you have some paperwork to show that you gave him the money.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 12, 2008)

People never cease to amaze me.


----------



## iatreia (Feb 13, 2008)

that guy will get bad karma... bleeeeargh

he's living off from someone's hardwork.

I know how tempting it is to get bargains and discounts, but I guess it really pays to pay the real price. :/

but look into the bright side, perhaps its not the right time to have your own cottage ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you'll spend more time with family


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 13, 2008)

the thing is can you prove you gave him the money? because if he just says you never gave him anything i dont know how the law would work in germany but here it would be difficult to get money back from someone if you cant prove you gave them it and they say you didn't.

it sucks this happened to you though. i dont know how people like that can sleep at night! i'd honestly rather be broke as hell than have money that i conned out of innocent people but karma will get him back, in my experience it ALWAYS does.


----------



## Estrelinha (Feb 13, 2008)

How crappy! There really are some rotten people in this world.


----------

